# Ravemen CR1000 Review



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

What we have here is Ravemen's first 21700 (4000mAh) single cell light with its newest low glare optic treatment. Both these features ended up being a factor in the CR1000's main advantage over its competition, its exceptional runtimes. So lets look at the specifications, pro's and con's, and what it's been like using this light (almost every day) for the last couple of months.

https://cyclexp.com/products/ravemen-cr1000-headlight?variant=34222747320452

https://ravemen.com/product/CR1000.html

*
Ravemen CR1000 specifications and features *

Maximum output: 1000 lumens (I measured 1106 @ startup)

Emitter type: Single Cree XM-L2

Battery: Single cell 4000mAh lithium-ion

Weight of lighthead/+ mount: 136g/151g

Mount: Slide clip QR strap attachment (22.2 - 35mm) + optional solid QR and helmet QR mount

Construction material: Aluminum lighthead/plastic mounts

Anti-glare lens

Wired remote mode switch

External battery runtime extension

USB chargeable (fast)

Mode memory

2 yr. warranty

$69.95


*CR1000 Pro's & Cons* 

Pro's

Exceptional runtimes

Short charge times

Small (physically) and reasonably light

Anti-glare optic

Great beam pattern


CR1000 Cons

Flash modes in main program

Small rear mounted mode button can be hard to find and operate with a gloved hand

Strap mount not 100% stable when MTB riding

*
Output:*

Initial output is not spectacular (better than claimed though) and trails my other 1000 lumen lights (Cygolite 950, Ceco 1000) but that doesn't paint a very accurate picture of perceived light power (read the beam pattern section for an explaination of how the CR1000 more efficiently uses its lumens). The other lights output degrades much faster than the CR1000 too + they have considerably shorter runtimes for each mode.









*
Runtimes:*









I tested the top 3 modes and my results were within 5 min. of the Ravmen claims.

*
Beam Pattern:*

The new style optic works GREAT! For its output it actually increases the perceived amount of light plus places the light in a manner that allows more efficient aiming reducing glare for oncoming traffic and not wasting much of its output on unimportant areas. One of the first things I noticed using the CR1000 was how comfortable I was and how effective the 350 lumen (375 measured) mode level was which is well under my usual 500 - 700 lumen comfort zone. I did a lot of side by side comparisons but in every case it took more measured lumens for the other lights to give comparable visibility.









Thinking about it and looking at how the brightest part of the CR1000's beam was at the very top I realized it was using the majority of its available light between it max throw distance and the front of the bike where a typical light aiming for distance actually wastes close to 50% of its available light aimed up in the air since the center of the beam is its brightest point. Aiming most lights down for lower top spill puts the brightest part in the wrong place and the flood of light in the foreground usually limits distance vision.







Sorry about the wierd angle of the photo.

Anyway along with the beam being very efficient overall it also places a good deal of soft light around the front tire so turn in vidibility is also very good + overall the beam has very smooth coverage.

CR1000 high beam








*
UI & Mounts*

This is the area the CR1000 struggles in. I don't care much for strap mounts and even though this one is not too bad it still allows the beam to bounce around a little when riding off road. Luckily a solid mount is available. The next issue I have is the rear mounted mode button. Its a bit hard to find and/or operate for me with any sort of gloves (except fingerless) especially with the remote or usb cable attached. The remote helps a lot and I'd like this light quite a bit less without it. Which leaves the UI program that includes 4 forward beams levels + 2 flashing all on the main program. Lets just say I found it awkward having to press the remote button 5 times to get from med. high to the brightest mode. If the CR1000 had a double click to high function that is common to these type of lights it would be a huge benefit.

*
Conclusion:*

In spite of the UI issues I consider this light a winner! If you can't live with these issues at least you know in advance. For me the positives far out weigh the negatives. It's light, bright, super beam pattern allows it to function well for mtn and road + as a helmet light too, has super long runtimes especially considering you can usually get by running it a mode lower than most lights, and fits my need perfectly so would still give it a solid 4 out of 5 stars! Thanks Ravemen for giving me the opportunity to review this light and share my thoughts about it.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Ravemen CR1000 review continued*



54 mile lights on ride last night with the CR1000, no problem! Battery liffe indicator didn't go red (10 - 35%) till the 50 mile mark so still had quite a few miles left before I needed to switch out lights. I was on my old Vassago but the route was side streets and unlit canal banks. Mostly used the level 3 mode (350 lumen) but some in level 2(600 lumen) and about 10 min. sitting in level 4 (100 lumen) on a mid ride break. It took about 2.5 hrs. to charge after last nights ride.

Ravemen also sent along one of their helmet mount and a Gopro adapter with the light and there are a couple of other mounting options they have as accessories. The US vendor I listed at the beginning of the first post showed a $9.95 price for the helmet mount but didn't show the adapter so not sure on its cost but I e-mailed them this morning to make sure it's possible to order any of the Ravemen accessories.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Since I'm not getting questions if your interested I've been posting about this light in my "self-contained A to Z" thread for a while. Here's a link and the CR1000 posts start @ post #219 where there are a dozen or so posts and a few more pictures.
Mole

https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/self-contained-z-1105995-2.html#post14985591


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nice review MRM. Certainly does look to have more throw than the CR-900. That definitely would come in handy when on the down-hills. Now it would be interesting if Raveman decided to come out with a dual emitter version using the same optics. 

You are right though about the bar mounts. While they work it would be nice to see a better designed mount. One that not only grips better but easier to use. Nice to hear that the run times are pretty much as advertised.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> You are right though about the bar mounts. While they work it would be nice to see a better designed mount. One that not only grips better but easier to use. Nice to hear that the run times are pretty much as advertised.


For someone who doesn't mind strap mounts I'm sure this one will work fine as it's as good as any I've tried, I just don't care for them and have eventually broke most. At least the solid accessory mount is pretty good now and helmet light mount is very good + available Gopro adapter gives you options. Claimed runtimes were very accurate as with all the Ravemen lights I have. I hated having to give this light a hit for the UI but 6 mode levels to scroll through is just too much IMO. That's really the only complaint I have that can't be fixed but if for some reason I lost this light I'd definitely spend my own money to get another one so I guess the UI doesn't bother me too much!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> ... I hated having to give this light a hit for the UI *but 6 mode levels to scroll through is just too much IMO*. That's really the only complaint I have that can't be fixed but if for some reason I lost this light I'd definitely spend my own money to get another one so I guess the UI doesn't bother me too much!
> Mole


Actually you get used to it after a while because the CR-900 has the same 6 modes. Real easy to get the mode you want by rapid-firing the remote. You just have to get used to the count. Of course if you're not using the remote than yes it would be more of a problem.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Actually you get used to it after a while because the CR-900 has the same 6 modes. Real easy to get the mode you want by rapid-firing the remote. You just have to get used to the count. Of course if you're not using the remote than yes it would be more of a problem.


Agreed, this is a test light I used long enough to get used to its quirks but I definitely liked the 4 mode (hi/med/low/flash) program on the LR800 better. Initially with the LR800 I was thinking "why did they put the flash in the main program" but after using it a little I realized you could still just do double clicks and alternate between hi and low. Large well elevated side mounted mode button helped on the LR too, with the CR I always used the remote.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I got an e-mail response from CycleXP today. They said they are planning on stocking all the Ravemen lights and accessories. Still no stock on the CR1000 though.
Mole

https://cyclexp.com/products/ravemen-cr1000-headlight?variant=34222747320452


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

and what is the exactly usergroup for somethink like that?

glare reduced for what?

for street use i need *100% glare free* or nothing.
for outdoor i need a wide spread in all angles so this light is overall for nothing coz it fails for both usergroups.

next question:
is it your phone/cam or is this crazy horrible tintshift real?
spill blue and spot yellow/green?

next essential part for any user, i put it on drive a little light goes out"battery empty" what i do now?
call police for help?

.......

or better what type of real serious companys will glue a changeable batterie into a light.:thumbsup:
i never can drink enouth beer to come one the idea of somethink like that.....

the only time i remember it happend , i get visit from my sister and her kids start to play ...some hours later i have noticed they get on any way glue under the cover from the Samsung TV remote and the AAA batteries was glued......:madmax:

is it possible that you like lights with glued in interchangeable batteries?
you buy more of this stuff if i read it right?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lostplaces said:


> glare reduced for what?
> 
> for street use i need *100% glare free* or nothing.
> for outdoor i need a wide spread in all angles so this light is overall for nothing coz it fails for both usergroups.


The laws are different here and actually don't require any glare reduction at all. I ride MUP's all the time and don't notice pedestrians looking away or covering their eyes as I ride by but still have enough top spill ot avoid getting smacked by face level untrimmed branches so consider this a good compromise. I just review the lights but you are more than welcome to contact Ravemen and complain if you don't like the beam pattern.



> next question:
> is it your phone/cam or is this crazy horrible tintshift real?
> spill blue and spot yellow/green?


I think a little of both. I don't notice it while I'm riding but you can definitely see it when stopped and even more so in the pictures.



> next essential part for any user, i put it on drive a little light goes out"battery empty" what i do now?
> call police for help?


This light has the ability to charge while in use or if you let the battery get too low run off a remote battery via usb @ 800 lumens.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from CycleXP and they now have the CR1000 in stock.:thumbsup:
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

lostplaces said:


> .....for street use i need *100% glare free* or nothing.
> for outdoor i need a wide spread in all angles so this light is overall for nothing coz it fails for both usergroups.
> .......
> 
> ...


It's not a binary world. Just because you don't care for something, does not mean it is bad or crap, it just means that it is not to your preference. Other people will have different preferences or needs and for them some of these things may be fine.

Some of your posts provide good and helpful information. Posts like that above, not so much.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ordered one, plus helmet mount, and two hard mounts for the twin CR900's. Replacing a DIY unit with a separate battery pack not on the helmet. It has done good duty for 8 years. Wanted to move lights between bikes more readily. You have to search on helmet mount and Ravemen mount to find these parts on the site. 

I liked that we know you can run over them on a gravel road and they are no worse for the wear! On nongiving pavement that may be different, but still decent impact resistance.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Ordered one, plus helmet mount, and two hard mounts for the twin CR900's. Replacing a DIY unit with a separate battery pack not on the helmet. It has done good duty for 8 years. Wanted to move lights between bikes more readily. You have to search on helmet mount and Ravemen mount to find these parts on the site.
> 
> I liked that we know you can run over them on a gravel road and they are no worse for the wear! On nongiving pavement that may be different, but still decent impact resistance.


Did you order your CR1000 from CycleXP? I was happy to see this review show up when I Googled Ravemen CR1000 but also shocked that of the vendors listed that are selling these they were the only one I saw that wasn't charging more than retail. Please let us know how you lilke your light!
Mole


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

MRMOLE said:


> Did you order your CR1000 from CycleXP?


Yes. On line. You have to search to find the mounts listings. You reported that they just came in. I thought about the fraying cable on the current 10 year old? light, and the time to overhaul it. Decided to look and the CR1000 was cheaper than the CR900. (Introductory price?)



MRMOLE said:


> Please let us know how you lilke your light!
> Mole


It'll be a few days before it arrives. I won't need 2800 lumens (2 x 900 1 x 1000). Run time will be boosted considerably and I get rid of the umbilical cord to the 16.8 V pack. We have come a long way in the last 20 years on bike light performance especially batteries and LED efficientcy effects on runtime and all in one weights.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Yes. On line. You have to search to find the mounts listings. You reported that they just came in. I thought about the fraying cable on the current 10 year old? light, and the time to overhaul it. Decided to look and the CR1000 was cheaper than the CR900. (Introductory price?)


I think the lower price (compared to the CR900) reflects the less complicated electronics (no OLED display or ramping adjustability). According to Ravemen the CR1000 has considerably more throw distance so should make a better beam for the helmet too.
Mole


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The light arrived yesterday and I got a chance to "test" it in my diveway tonight.

I used the double garage door as a beam screen. Here is the bike leaning against the door with the CR900's on high. I shone the lights on this door from 25 feet away at 90 degrees to this photo:









The comparison of garage door beam shots with the twin CR900's showed a much sharper cutoff for the CR1000. I had to check the 900's angle as the difference made it look like they had no appreciable cutoff. They of course do, but there is a sizeable fairly bright zone above the brightest part of the beam that is almost nonexistent in the CR1000.

Next, I compared the lights shining down my drive and across the street up my neighbor's drive to my neighbor's garage door about 225 feet away as a test of throw. I adjusted the CR900's for night riding with a slight down angle to keep that not quite as sharp a cutoff light out of drivers' eyes. That covered most of the slight downhill of my drive to the street with the "high beam" old helmet light filling in from about 150 to 225 feet. The CR1000 at 350 lumens is about as bright as my old helmet light on high, but is a much wider beam. (Not surprising as I designed the old light to have the three LED dies stacked to light up a single lane width starting at about 150 feet.) The two highest levels of the CR1000 light up that twin garage door really well so I think 300 feet is likely. That will more than cover the fastest downhill I have. Lots of time. The helmet light will be easier to swing toward cross traffic in case they did not see me than the narrow beam old light. As a helmet light, dipping the beam to acommodate oncoming traffic is automatic for me.

Tonight was clear with a half moon bright right above my neighbor's garage as I tested and the third level down on all three lights provided good light to ride by (possibly aided by the moonlight), the second level more than ample light, and maybe needed on an overcast night with a new moon, and the highest might be good for wet pavement but seems pretty excessive. The extra runtime on lower lumens is a good trade.

I like it. Need to ride it tomorrow night. The old helmet light is now retired. It's design is covered in some old thread in DIY Lights. and I think that was about 8 years ago. A lot of LED advances since then.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> The light arrived yesterday and I got a chance to "test" it in my driveway tonight.........
> 
> I like it. Need to ride it tomorrow night. The old helmet light is now retired. It's design is covered in some old thread in DIY Lights. and I think that was about 8 years ago. A lot of LED advances since then.


Awesome! Since I was more impressed by the CR1000's actual in use performance 'am looking forward to hearing what you think after a couple of rides.
Mole


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks MrMole for your quite comprehensive review and thanks to BrianMc for your posts!



BrianMc said:


> T
> The comparison of garage door beam shots with the twin CR900's showed a much sharper cutoff for the CR1000. I had to check the 900's angle as the difference made it look like they had no appreciable cutoff.


I am quite surprised that raveman managed a somewhat decent cut-off with fresnel lens design. I'd love to see a garage door beamshot of the CR1000 vs the Outbound Focal Road or a beam shot in with some bushes along the side of the trail/road to get a better estimate of the cut-off quality!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That is the niftiest self-contained light I've seen to date, Mr. M.
Good find, and thanks for the info/scoop.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

biking_tg said:


> I am quite surprised that raveman managed a somewhat decent cut-off with fresnel lens design.


Ravemen not Raveman. I kept making that mistake, too.

The CR1000 fresnel lens seems to have a more complex design. and I suspect a better shaping lens to back it up. The CR900 has a circular different fresnel only over the die of the LED with similar vertical ribs eleswhere and I am unsure how much the beam shaping lens differs from the R1000. I have a shaping lens plus fresnel on a DIY generator light on the errand bike I made 8 or 9 years ago. I did get a lot less light above the midpoint and more near it. The CR1000 seems to have realized then potential of the two lens system.



biking_tg said:


> I'd love to see a garage door beamshot of the CR1000 vs the Outbound Focal Road or a beam shot in with some bushes along the side of the trail/road to get a better estimate of the cut-off quality!


I can swap out the CR1000 and CR 900 on the helmet and use my Cell phone to compare those cutoffs shining at the door. I can also lean the bike on the door at one end or even on the house with the lights at the door jamb and let the beams fan across the door for another take of one CR900 or the CR1000. For fun, I think a temporary hood on the CR900 to cut off more of the light above the hotspot would be interesting to try. I suggested this when I got them but am not riding enough at night to have tried this yet.

I did comparos when the Planet Bike Turbo Flash came out. Cost me about $100 and I had use for the best from the test. I am not so flush with cash that I can afford a $200 light I don't need. Still, I understand the desire and have filled that in the past.

Technically a larger light body like the Trek light (which I reviewed here 
maybe 5 years ago? The only time I was sent a light for that purpose.) and the Outbound Focal Road allow bigger lenses/reflectors and the LED shoot down design so it is inherently better at a great cutoff. The Focal Road it is also almost 3 X the price. So 2 CR1000's would be a better comparison (would give a nice redundancy and allow lower power/longer run times).

Another factor kicks in. The camera can lie or mislead as it is not the human eye. I have an old Stealth POV camera that had the highest night vision capabilities at that time. I don't know of any safe gravel roads or trails within 25 miles for night riding but I will do what I can.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

biking_tg said:


> I am quite surprised that raveman managed a somewhat decent cut-off with fresnel lens design. I'd love to see a garage door beamshot of the CR1000 vs the Outbound Focal Road or a beam shot in with some bushes along the side of the trail/road to get a better estimate of the cut-off quality!

















There you go. I think of the Ravemen CR1000 as more of a low glare beam. Minimal top spill of thee CR1000 is also aided by the effective beams ability to function well at lower output settings (usually 1 step lower than other similar lights).
Mole


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Ravemen CR1000 beam against garage door.*

The Ravemen CR1000 light mounted level on braket off brake bolt.









Tipped down about 5 degrees:

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/1024x768q90/922/Y6pAd6.jpg

The Ravemen CR900 a little more spill above the main beam:









Adding a hood to the CR900 cut a little of the spill above the hot spot:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Shooting at the door*

The Culprits (CR900 with hood, CR1000, CR900):









CR1000 on high:









CR900 on high:









Hooded CR900 on high:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*CR1000 Top three levels*

Top level (looks like I aimed a bit lower than the next two shots:









Second level:

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/1024x768q90/922/erIUrp.jpg

Third level:

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/1024x768q90/923/hggPPv.jpg

Fourth level:









The last is a limp home almost dead battery level.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*CR1000 Some trail shots*

Remembered Trouties' beam shots.

On high, near the top of the descent (the patch of green is the rough for the 12th fairway of our local Country Club about 30 feet down and 250 to 300 horizontal :









Looking up from the rough. there's a tree trunk at the top that the camera barely picked up that was quite lit up.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*The 12 fairway looking to the tee*

CR1000 on high showing beam shape on the ground. The shadows of trees on each side were just discernable (wide fairway) but the camera did not see that:









The CR900 beam pattern threw a bit more light into the bordering trees.









If you look carefully the lights in the second picture are in the first but much fainter. They did not dim. So the camera cut the shutter speed as the top one was brighter in the near field. The CR900 picked out the trees on each side more.

You can easily ride on the second level and with two CR900's and the CR1000 on the helmet, all on the third level works well.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I noticed Westernbikeworks is now stocking the CR1000 so we have another US source for purchase.
Mole

https://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/ravemen-cr1000-front-light?fltr=


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks @MrMole and @BrianMc for the beam shots. Cut-off is pretty decent! But the comparison with the Outbound Road shows how a solid cut-off light should be in terms of light distribution (from cutoff to bottom) should be. Well, but it seems the asians are getting there.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Reviev update*



I've been testing other lights but since I get out almost every night I've managed to sneak in a few more rides with the CR1000. Most notable thing I've noticed as of late is I'm getting along a lot better with the mode button with more usage. I've also been using the light with one of Ravemens solid mounts that keeps the light stable even on my rigid SS bike on the trails though I've found the standard strap mount works fine for everything else. The CR1000 seems like it's going to be one of those things I'm happier with the longer I own it. For me it's been nice to have a small form factor yet powerful light that lasts as long as I do on my extended night rides!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> I've been testing other lights but since I get out almost every night I've managed to sneak in a few more rides with the CR1000. Most notable thing I've noticed as of late is I'm getting along a lot better with the mode button with more usage. I've also been using the light with one of Ravemens solid mounts that keeps the light stable even on my rigid SS bike on the trails though I've found the standard strap mount works fine for everything else. The CR1000 seems like it's going to be one of those things I'm happier with the longer I own it. For me it's been nice to have a small form factor yet powerful light that lasts as long as I do on my extended night rides!
> Mole


The more beam photos I see of the CR1000 the more I'm liking it.* Kudos to you for the review and Kudos to BrianMc for all those beam shots*. *@BrianMc;* I really liked the ones that were done down the asphalt road/drive toward your house. Really showed the throw very well and gave a good sense of the distance scale .


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> Kudos to BrianMc for all those beam shots[/B]. *@BrianMc;* I really liked the ones that were done down the asphalt road/drive toward your house. Really showed the throw very well and gave a good sense of the distance scale .


Thanks. That same shot impressed me, too. It was that shot down my drive across the street to the neighbors' garage. You are right Impressive. Very impressive. The next level down is almost as bright to the eyes.

The CR1000 is the only headlight I'd need and I would not need max power most of the time. The higher power levels help with roller coaster roads by helping see farther than the next rise when at the top of one of the rollers.


----------



## Burning Matches (Mar 14, 2011)

How does this light compare to Ravemen's PR1600? I am looking for a new light, and the CR1000 page says it "is designed for road bikers," whereas Cycle XP says "the PR1600 is your best choice for trail riding." 

If you had to pick between the PR1600 and CR1000 for MTB, which one would it be? It's going on my handlebar, if that makes any difference.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Burning Matches said:


> How does this light compare to Ravemen's PR1600? I am looking for a new light, and the CR1000 page says it "is designed for road bikers," whereas Cycle XP says "the PR1600 is your best choice for trail riding."
> 
> If you had to pick between the PR1600 and CR1000 for MTB, which one would it be? It's going on my handlebar, if that makes any difference.


You want the PR1600 for MTB riding. The CR1000 is a great road/path light but the beam is a little too narrow off-road IMO. 
Mole


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*I just ordered one*

Thanks for all the info guys!

I was looking for a new light suitable for commuting and grocery shopping and similar rides.

It is sold out at "Cycle XP" right now but Google pointed me to "biketiresdirect" where it is available.

I grew up in Germany (close to the border to the Netherlands) and I like the light cut-off since it is somewhat friendlier to oncoming cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*CR1000 vs Mezzol*

While waiting for the Ravemen CR1000 to arrive I used a flashlight as a temporary fix. This flashlight was a Mezzol.

Mezzol X8R-L Flashlight 
Luminous flux: 3000lm 
LED: Cree XPH70.2
Battery: Samsung 21700
43 USD

My improvised mounts quickly became annoying because the flashlight sometimes changed angle slightly when I rode over bumps.

When I got the Ravemen CR1000 I switched it on an thought "Mehhh ..." since I got used to the brightness of the Mezzol. One might say comparing a 3000 lumen light with a 1000 lumen light is stupid but both lights use the same battery size and are not that different is overall size.

The Mezzol was however quite a bit heavier (208g vs 140g of the CR1000) which was probably a factor in the insufficient stability of my mounts.

Whatever - it was temporary solution anyway.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@Andy SE ( from above )*

I too am currently using a very bright torch on my road setup ( Fireflies E07 ) but I also own and use a Raveman CR-900 on the same bike. Both have their pluses and minuses. My E07 is using NW (4000K) emitters so the tint is less offensive to on-coming traffic and I can dial in the exact output I want. Because of this I don't feel the need to add a hood to the torch. I can also switch batteries out any time I feel the need to do so and that is a big, big plus.

My CR-900 on the other hand has the cut-off wide beam pattern. It also has a wired remote button which comes in very handy if I do say so. When I do local road rides I tend to mix sections of MUP's with sections of road. This is why I use both lamps. With darkness arriving sooner now I'm beginning to see more people on the MUP's. When that happens I reach up and turn the E07 off and let the CR-900 take over. I just preset the 900 to it's first lowest setting ( 200 lumen ) and just let it run. With a full charge it will run for 9 hrs at that setting so no real worries about it running out of juice.

I think you need a more secure holder for your torch. The holder you have that is using rubber O-rings ( I have one of those ) do not work very well with heavier torches. Mine I secure directly to the bars. The holders I have I no longer see being sold but they incorporate adjustable cam-type clamps for both the bars and the part that holds the torch. Works very well both on road or MTB'n. The closest thing I see to what I own is sold on both ebay and Amazon. These look a little beefier than the ones I own but should work the same way. Other people that I recommended these to have said they work very well and are rock steady.


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*@Cat-man-do*

@Cat-man-do

> It also has a wired remote button which comes in very handy
> if I do say so.

Really? I always wondered who would use the remote button. I switch the light on when I start riding and switch it off when I reach my destination. And I don't like the idea of having a cable on the handlebars.

> I think you need a more secure holder for your torch.
> The holder you have that is using rubber O-rings do
> not work very well with heavier torches.

Yes, I agree.

> The closest thing I see to what I own is sold on both ebay
> and Amazon. These look a little beefier than the ones I own
> but should work the same way. Other people that I recommended
> these to have said they work very well and are rock steady.

I think I know what you mean and I ordered one (two actually) from Aliexpress. Might arrive next week or next year ...


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*Solid mount*

MRMOLE wrote "the solid accessory mount is pretty good".

Is that the ABM05?

I like it but my carbon handlebars (Canyon CP04) are not really round. They are kind of oval with an edge at the back. Towards the outer sides they are more rounded but only around 23mm in diameter.

Any recommendation about what I could do?
The strap mount kind of works but I'm not completely happy with it.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Andy-SE said:


> MRMOLE wrote "the solid accessory mount is pretty good".
> 
> Is that the ABM05?
> 
> ...


That's the mount I was referring to but unfortunately it's only compatible with round bars. The strap mount that comes with the CR1000 is the only option I know of for Ravemen lights that would work with your bar setup. What exactly are you "not completely happy with" about the mount?
Mole

EDIT: Would this work with the out front mount you pictured a couple of posts back? I've not used one of these so I have no idea how stable it would be. I've used something similar with my torches (maybe what your using) but attachment bands didn't provide adequate tension. Replaced with 2 silicone bands for a tighter more stable fit. Your flashlight mount might work (for flashlight and CR1000) attached this way.


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*Strap mount that comes with the CR1000*

@Mole
Thanks!

> The strap mount that comes with the CR1000 is the only
> option I know of for Ravemen lights that would work
> with your bar setup.
> What exactly are you not "completely happy with" about the mount?

The strap mount works but it feels like I have to adjust it slightly every time I start riding. During the ride it slowly changes angle again. Not when I'm on a smooth surface but when I'm going up and down lowered sidewalks, over cracks and potholes in the road and similar situations. It's only a tiny bit each bump but after 10 minutes I feel like I need to readjust the angle of the light. I'm not riding aggressively but since I have no front suspension I guess there are vibrations and shocks which make the handlebars shake.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*road.cc CR1000 review*



I noticed that road.cc has a new review on the CR1000. Another opinion is always good so here's a link.
Mole

https://road.cc/content/review/ravemen-cr1000-usb-front-light-remote-278279


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*Hanging on o-rings*

@MRMOLE

> EDIT: Would this work with the out front mount you
> pictured a couple of posts back?

Yes, that works. I had my (heavy) Mezzol flashlight on it.
But I liked the handlebar mount for the fact that I can quickly slide-clip the light in and out.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Most notable thing I've noticed as of late is I'm getting along a lot better with the mode button with more usage.
> Mole


Mole - thanks for your review(s). I'm interested in this light but the mode thing kills me ... its one of the reasons I was thinking about upgrading from my torch setup. changing modes on torches is already kind of a drag. And right now I only have low-med-high to deal with. 6 modes! That's nuts.

Can't believe that's not programmable somehow...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

slcpunk said:


> Mole - thanks for your review(s). I'm interested in this light but the mode thing kills me ... its one of the reasons I was thinking about upgrading from my torch setup. changing modes on torches is already kind of a drag. And right now I only have low-med-high to deal with. 6 modes! That's nuts.
> 
> Can't believe that's not programmable somehow...


Mostly I just leave my CR1000 in the third highest setting so I'm OK dealing with it as is but the UI program is definitely my least favorite feature of the CR1000. I'd prefer the flash modes on a separate program or a double click to high and back function or even less modes like my LR800 (hi/med/low/flash) that I can just double click back and forth between high and low with. I've seen negative comments in some of the other CR1000 reviews about the UI program so hopefully Ravemen will do something to make it easier to navigate in the future.
Mole


----------



## Kabhaal (Nov 19, 2017)

@MRMOLE - thanks for review! 
it was helpful, but one more question if I may

Have you tried installing it under the handlebar? 
I am planning to put the light under the dropbar (there is no place on top), instead of the s21 convoy with homemade mount. 
CR1000 on a rigid mount such as ABM05 seems perfect - but I'm not sure what the light of an inverted headlight will be, given the features of the lens


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Kabhaal said:


> @MRMOLE -
> Have you tried installing it under the handlebar?
> I am planning to put the light under the dropbar (there is no place on top), instead of the s21 convoy with homemade mount.
> CR1000 on a rigid mount such as ABM05 seems perfect - but I'm not sure what the light of an inverted headlight will be, given the features of the lens


Haven't tried that but I will and report back the next time I get out (weather is looking iffy for the next few nights). I'm not expecting it to work very well but easy enough to try for curiosity sake. Ravemens LR800/500 have a elliptical shaped beam + a side mounted mode button and would work well under bar mounted but unfortunately have smaller batteries and pretty short runtimes unless run with an exterior power source. Ravemen also makes a under bar holder that attaches with a rubber o-ring but you'd need some type of Gopro mount and I don't know how stable those mounts are. I'll let you know how the inverted T shaped beam works.
Mole


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ravemen CR1000*



MRMOLE said:


> Haven't tried that but I will and report back the next time I get out (weather is looking iffy for the next few nights). I'm not expecting it to work very well but easy enough to try for curiosity sake. Ravemens LR800/500 have a elliptical shaped beam + a side mounted mode button and would work well under bar mounted but unfortunately have smaller batteries and pretty short runtimes unless run with an exterior power source. Ravemen also makes a under bar holder that attaches with a rubber o-ring but you'd need some type of Gopro mount and I don't know how stable those mounts are. I'll let you know how the inverted T shaped beam works.
> Mole


Getting ready to order the Ravemen CR1000 for Helmet mount/MTB only. Can not locate helmet mount anywhere!!! Any other options? Really liking the all-in-one bike lights...running the Ituo Wiz-XP3 now on the helmet my favorite but don't need it when I ride with my group ride on Monday nights. I have the Vancbiker go-pro mount on the Wiz-XP3 and really like the Quality.

Thanks for all the the great info you guy's give through the years!!


----------



## Kabhaal (Nov 19, 2017)

https://velosiped.com/tovary/aksesu...la-na-sholom-ravemen-ahm01-6970232530177.html

LBS full of it 
model name Ravemen AHM01



dgw7000 said:


> Getting ready to order the Ravemen CR1000 for Helmet mount/MTB only. Can not locate helmet mount anywhere!!! Any other options? Really liking the all-in-one bike lights...running the Ituo Wiz-XP3 now on the helmet my favorite but don't need it when I ride with my group ride on Monday nights.
> 
> Thanks for all the the great info you guy's give through the years!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Kabhaal said:


> @MRMOLE -
> 
> Have you tried installing it under the handlebar?


Sorry, I forgot all about this. Anyway I did get a chance to try the CR1000 upside down tonight but it was pretty bad. Having the top portion of the "T" beam at the bottom put way too much light around the front wheel and if you adjusted the beam up to where the foreground light wasn't overpowering there was a large dark/unlit gap between the top of the "T" and the front wheel. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Kabhaal said:


> @MRMOLE -
> Have you tried installing it under the handlebar?


This setup (Gloworm bar mount and Gopro adapter, Gemini silicone o-rings, amazon Gopro flashlight adapter} works but is expensive ($35ish). Using the remote would probably be necessary with this setup. The next setup (double QR mount) was only about $5 but I haven't seen it on Amazon lately. Top tube clearance could be an issue depending on bar height orientation to top tube since vertical aiming dictates mounting position.
Mole


----------



## Kabhaal (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks! Nice idea, I've seen before mounts like this at ALi



MRMOLE said:


> The next setup (double QR mount) was only about $5 but I haven't seen it on Amazon lately.
> Mole


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*Focused light beam test*

I'm happy with my Ravemen CR1000 light but still not so much with with the rubber strap mount (ABM03).

I've ordered the ABM01 and ABM05 to see if it can mount them more stable on my non-round Canyon handlebar CP04.

Recently I thought that a narrow, focused beam shallow to the ground might give a long, slim beam that's more useful than the wide beam of the CR1000.

I'm more interested in potholes 30 meter (100ft) directly in front of me than illuminating the tress to my sides where saber tooth tigers might be lurking.

Therefore I temporarily added a Lumintop GT Micro "Superthrower" near the front axle.

The result was underwhelming. It works but the CR1000 is just more useful and adding the focused beam to the CR1000 doesn't add much value.

In this video you can see when I switch on the CR1000 around the middle of the video.

Despite all that I'm not yet giving up on the idea ...


----------



## Kabhaal (Nov 19, 2017)

At first run something like this, later I'll see how it will hold up


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Cyber Ravemen Light Sale*



20% off Ravemen Lights for a few more hours anyway!
Mole

https://www.thebikesmiths.com/collections/lights-all


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

*Discounts which are not discounts*

The normal price for the Ravemen CR1000 was $69.95 during the last few weeks.

This shop shows "was $79.90" and "now $69.90".

I'm not impressed ...










When I bought mine some weeks ago I actually paid $56 by using a simple coupon ("subscribe to our newsletter and get 20% off your first purchase").


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Andy-SE said:


> The normal price for the Ravemen CR1000 was $69.95 during the last few weeks.
> 
> This shop shows "was $79.90" and "now $69.90".
> 
> ...


Ya, I noticed that not all of their regular list prices matched Ravemens listed retail prices but all the listed discounted prices (what the extra 20% is calculated from) were at or below Ravemen's list. When you add the item to your card it will take another 20% off so the CR1000 ends up being $56 just like you paid and the best price I've seen on that light so far.
Mole


----------



## Andy-SE (Oct 20, 2020)

I see, yes, $56 is a good price.
Not sure if it's a "Back Friday class" price but quite OK.


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

Andy-SE said:


> I like it but my carbon handlebars (Canyon CP04) are not really round. They are kind of oval with an edge at the back. Towards the outer sides they are more rounded but only around 23mm in diameter.
> 
> Any recommendation about what I could do?


Hello Andy,

I don't know if you already picked appropriate mount or not, but I think I have suggestion for oval-aero shaped handle bars, you can using attachment like this :


















GoPro Bar Mount for Canyon H11 Bars - Raceware Direct - Custom Cycle Components


The Raceware GoPro bar mount is designed to hold the camera either above or below the handlebars. The clamp is flexible enough to allow installation by opening the clamp to fit over the bars. They are made from 3D printed nylon and available in a wide range of colours and sizes. These mounts are...




www.racewaredirect.co





Then combined with official Ravemen GoPro adapter like this :












Upside-down Bracket



You also able opt to use a smaller bolt to secure the GoPro attachment instead of big thumbscrew supplied by Ravemen for a cleaner look. The RaceWare adapter above should include that.

Talking about RaceWare, they quite pricey though, but I can't find any aero bar elsewhere. Generally speaking, they is 3D printing company, the aero bar mount above is basically SLS/MJF nylon print, so it should strong and stable enough.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review Mole. The optic on this light is very interesting and I look forward to your review of the Astrolux BL02 and how it compares. In the meantime I'll just sit at home twiddling my thumbs waiting for this stupid pandemic lockdown to end


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

whokilledJR said:


> Thanks for the review Mole. The optic on this light is very interesting and I look forward to your review of the Astrolux BL02 and how it compares. In the meantime I'll just sit at home twiddling my thumbs waiting for this stupid pandemic lockdown to end


The good news is the expected delivery date for my BL02 has been moved to 7/31 so the wait is almost over for that. I took the CR1000 on last nights ride and it was a good reminder how magical its beam pattern is. It will some feat if the BL02 is comparable beam wise but I do expect it to have a little more output. Won't be long before we find out!
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

I am tempted to get CR1000 as helmet option, should have much potential.

Based my experience with PR2400 which featuring same lens, the new fresnel lens is amazing. I didn't sure with T-shape beam marketing first time, but after seeing in person is clearly superior than usual, non glare lens which usually flood type, it's somehow have more throw punch further. 

CR1000 + PR2400 might a good combo to creating beam pattern harmony with matched NW tint. Should be compatible with PR1200 combo too.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> I am tempted to get CR1000 as helmet option, should have much potential.
> 
> Based my experience with PR2400 which featuring same lens, the new fresnel lens is amazing. I didn't sure with T-shape beam marketing first time, but after seeing in person is clearly superior than usual, non glare lens which usually flood type, it's somehow have more throw punch further.
> 
> CR1000 + PR2400 might a good combo to creating beam pattern harmony with matched NW tint. Should be compatible with PR1200 combo too.


Having the most intense output portion at the top of the "T" beam makes for a good thrower for other reasons other than max distance too. When aimed for max distance it also situates the rest of the lights output between the distance limit and the front of the light rather than wasting a good portion of the output shining up in the air like you get with lights that have a more centrally located hot spot. Makes for a very efficient use of available lumens and probably why this beam works so well at lower output settings. That's great for bar use but after a couple of rides helmet mounted I'm not sure it has much if any advantage over a round beam for that application. Still best Ravemen light for helmet use IMO. The new CR800 is rated to have the same throw distance (?) and utilizes a 18650 cell so less weight and lower price but sacrifices some runtime. Also your 2400's XP-L (center beam) emitter may not be an exact tint match the the XM-L that comes in the CR1000. I have both a LR800 and N900 that are the same other than differeent emitters (XP-L vs. XM-L) and the XP-L N900 appears a little bit cooler when compared side by side (thought this was worth mentioning).
Mole


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

MRMOLE said:


> I have both a LR800 and N900 that are the same other than differeent emitters (XP-L vs. XM-L) and the XP-L N900 appears a little bit cooler when compared side by side (thought this was worth mentioning).
> Mole


Uh oh, I forget to take account for emitter difference, XP-L vs XM-L.

Since I don't have CR1000 yet, the most closest tint color which close with XP-L in PR2400 is XM-L2 from PR1200, so if CR1000 using exact XM-L bin used in PR1200, it should be close.

But that's only for low beam. The four thrower Samsung LED are slightly cooler, much more like XM-L2 in PR1600. Still in neutral white though, my guesstimate should be 5500K range.

So yeah, PR2400 is quite tint mixing, current XP-L and Samsung thrower doesn't have exact same color tint when both beams activated, my only minor issue so far with PR2400. Not noticeable when I am pushing pedal hard, but if I stopped and observed closely, the cooler tint tends to dominate whole further beam.

Also albeit having same fresnel optics, the fresnel diameter of PR2400 is smaller than full fledged fresnel lens on CR1000, I wonder if differentiations in optic size might affecting light distribution as well.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Mole, just a question with regards to the CR1000. Is it easy enough to remove the bezel/optic to get access to the emitter? I'm likely going to purchase this at some point in the future, although I'll be modding it for a warmer led, just can't stand white tints..


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> Uh oh, I forget to take account for emitter difference, XP-L vs XM-L.
> 
> Also albeit having same fresnel optics, the fresnel diameter of PR2400 is smaller than full fledged fresnel lens on CR1000, I wonder if differentiations in optic size might affecting light distribution as well.


Doubtful there will be a huge tint difference, I only mentioned this in case an exact tint match was important to you. As far as the optic size making a difference I imagine it could but really don't know. Curious though so if you end up having both lights to compare side by side please let us know if there's any detectable difference.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

whokilledJR said:


> Hi Mole, just a question with regards to the CR1000. Is it easy enough to remove the bezel/optic to get access to the emitter? I'm likely going to purchase this at some point in the future, although I'll be modding it for a warmer led, just can't stand white tints..


I've not tried to take anything apart on the CR1000. There's a retaining ring that holds the optic in place but no external way to grip it and only one very tiny notch to apply rotational force to so looks like some sort of tool would have to be made to remove anything. Are you good at designing/making tools?
Mole


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> I've not tried to take anything apart on the CR1000. There's a retaining ring that holds the optic in place but no external way to grip it and only one very tiny notch to apply rotational force to so looks like some sort of tool would have to be made to remove anything. Are you good at designing/making tools?
> Mole


Not exactly, but I'm sure I'll be able to work it out once I have it, perhaps some kind of watch opening tool would do the trick. As a last resort I could just take it to a watch repairman or general "fix it" services, dirt cheap where I am.


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

whokilledJR said:


> Not exactly, but I'm sure I'll be able to work it out once I have it, perhaps some kind of watch opening tool would do the trick. As a last resort I could just take it to a watch repairman or general "fix it" services, dirt cheap where I am.


HI,

Did you work out how to unscrew the bezel in the end? I'm really interested in if it's possible to rotate the lens 180º...

Great work in this thread btw.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't actually have it yet. Where I am we have a severe covid lockdown and it's going to be weeks/months before I'll be able to order non essential items again.


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

whokilledJR said:


> I don't actually have it yet. Where I am we have a severe covid lockdown and it's going to be weeks/months before I'll be able to order non essential items again.


Ah I see. I'm planning on either the CR1000 or the PR2400 at the end of this month. I'd definitely got with the CR1000 if I can rotate the lens. I messaged Ravemen to ask them about it but I haven't heard anything back yet.

Take care in your lockdown!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Ah I see. I'm planning on either the CR1000 or the PR2400 at the end of this month. I'd definitely got with the CR1000 if I can rotate the lens. I messaged Ravemen to ask them about it but I haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> Take care in your lockdown!


Here's a couple of under bar CR1000 options that don't require repositioning the lens. Looking at the front of the PR2400 it doesn't appear it's possible to invert that light if that's what you were thinking of doing.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi Mr.Mole. Got to applaud your dedication to the cause! 
I don’t have much luck with O rings. Ideally for me with the cr1000 I’d flip it under with the existing bracket. But on top of the bars is fine because it’s not a huge light. The Cr1000 has side lights too, that’s a plus. The wired remote I’m not so keen on. 
I’m tempted by the PR2400 due to the wireless remote, the battery pack feature and the runtime that will get me through a full night. It does look like it’s be big on a road bike though. Might obscure my bike computer I was thinking.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Hi Mr.Mole. Got to applaud your dedication to the cause!
> I don't have much luck with O rings. Ideally for me with the cr1000 I'd flip it under with the existing bracket. But on top of the bars is fine because it's not a huge light. The Cr1000 has side lights too, that's a plus. The wired remote I'm not so keen on.
> I'm tempted by the PR2400 due to the wireless remote, the battery pack feature and the runtime that will get me through a full night. It does look like it's be big on a road bike though. Might obscure my bike computer I was thinking.


Let us know if you hear back from Ravemen. I had considered trying to find a spot optic if the light had ended up out performing its lumen ratings like my LR800/900 but since it didn't had no incentive to make a tool to take off the retention ring holding the optic in. Output/beam pattern work great on the bars and one of my favorite road/path lights but while the wired remote is better than fiddling with the mode button its not one of my favorite remotes. Both the under bar mounts pictured in my last post work fine but no better than the stock mount which is much easier to use.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

MRMOLE said:


> Let us know if you hear back from Ravemen. I had considered trying to find a spot optic if the light had ended up out performing its lumen ratings like my LR800/900 but since it didn't had no incentive to make a tool to take off the retention ring holding the optic in. Output/beam pattern work great on the bars and one of my favorite road/path lights but while the wired remote is better than fiddling with the mode button its not one of my favorite remotes. Both the under bar mounts pictured in my last post work fine but no better than the stock mount which is much easier to use.
> Mole


I have a reply. 
You can indeed unscrew the bezel to flip the lens. There's nothing physically stopping it from being done on the actual lens. They mention there's a sealant on the thread. I'm not sure if they mean a locking one or a weather proofing one... As for tools; the person I spoke too, who was very helpful btw, hadn't a clue if there's a specific one. He suggested getting something in the notch and tapping it round with a small hammer. That's more or less what I was going to do.

I think I'm going to go for the CR1000 after this, and also get an Anker Powercore 5000, to mount under there for the all-nighters.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> I think I'm going to go for the CR1000 after this, and also get an Anker Powercore 5000, to mount under there for the all-nighters.


I found the mode button on the CR1000's lighthead a little awkward to use with gloves. It functions fine but is small and in a recessed area on the back of the light directly over the usb port. Pretty tight quarters when either the remote or remote battery cable is plugged in. Combine that with 6 presets (4 light levels/2 flash) on a single program might end up be a major annoyance and why I *never* use my CR1000 without the remote. Since your considering using a remote battery I thought I should mention this as you might be happier with the PR2400 setup.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

MRMOLE said:


> I found the mode button on the CR1000's lighthead a little awkward to use with gloves. It functions fine but is small and in a recessed area on the back of the light directly over the usb port. Pretty tight quarters when either the remote or remote battery cable is plugged in. Combine that with 6 presets (4 light levels/2 flash) on a single program might end up be a major annoyance and why I *never* use my CR1000 without the remote. Since your considering using a remote battery I thought I should mention this as you might be happier with the PR2400 setup.
> Mole


I can imagine that, I just worry about the size and positioning of the PR2400 on road bars that already have an out front mount on. There aren't any suppliers in Hungary so I can't go look at one in person.


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

daninsk1 said:


> I can imagine that, I just worry about the size and positioning of the PR2400 on road bars that already have an out front mount on. There aren't any suppliers in Hungary so I can't go look at one in person.


Due PR2400 size, with front out mount, I am afraid the front out mount which already bike GPS would block the light direction. Should be possible to move PR2400 a bit further from front out mount located, but it will make beam pattern slightly off centered.

I don't have road bike, but I can simulated with Garmin front out mount and PR2400 in the MTB riser bar if you want, just for reference.


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

zapotec said:


> Due PR2400 size, with front out mount, I am afraid the front out mount which already bike GPS would block the light direction. Should be possible to move PR2400 a bit further from front out mount located, but it will make beam pattern slightly off centered.
> 
> I don't have road bike, but I can simulated with Garmin front out mount and PR2400 in the MTB riser bar if you want, just for reference.


That's really kind of you. I'd love to see that if you could?


----------



## zapotec (Jul 21, 2020)

daninsk1 said:


> That's really kind of you. I'd love to see that if you could?


Sure, no problem.

It's appear front out mount and Ravemen PR2400 is blocking each other. The bike computer body would block the light distribution, disrupting the beam pattern with huge shadow, and Ravemen PR2400 body is blocking view the bike computer screen.










I am put front out mount slightly lower because it would cause interference with PR2400 housing.

Sorry for late night photos btw. Click / tap the rest thumbnail for more additional views.



























By the way, I think the front out mount from Magicshine could solve this problem. It keeps the light orientation proper without the usual upside down configuration which usually causing a mess to cut off lens.



















By the way, the configuration above required additional mounting hardware :
・Quarter mount to GoPro Adapter (link)
・GoPro Adapter for Ravemen PR 2400

For Ravemen GoPro adapter, at this time we don't have official mount conversion, so the best choice is using VancBiker metal GoPro adapter.

@MRMOLE
I am sorry for hijacking CR1000 thread awhile, I can clean and moved to PR2400 thread if needed.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

zapotec said:


> @MRMOLE
> I am sorry for hijacking CR1000 thread awhile, I can clean and moved to PR2400 thread if needed.


No problem. Good content so no reason to remove it from this thread but you should probably add it to your PR2400 thread too.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks for going to the effort. I’m going to go with the CR1000. Seems like the simplest of the options at this point. Incidentally someone I was talking to at Ravemen alluded to another design coming that’s like the CR1000, but without the anti glare. I’m guessing for helmets and off-road.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Incidentally someone I was talking to at Ravemen alluded to another design coming that's like the CR1000, but without the anti glare. I'm guessing for helmets and off-road.


That sounds cool! Ravemen makes excellent quality lights so good to see them expanding their product line.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Ordered. It’ll be a few weeks to get here. Do you know the diameter of the end of it? I have an idea for a tool that might fit.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Ordered. It'll be a few weeks to get here. Do you know the diameter of the end of it? I have an idea for a tool that might fit.


I think looking at the light when you get it is a good idea. I measured the I.D. of the ring and got this as the most common reading but the ring is beveled and larger at the point where the notch is located and hard to get a good measurement on. Hope this helps.
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep. That gives me a reasonable idea, thanks MM. I think what I have in mind might work well. I’ll see once I can try it in practice and post pictures if it goes well.


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Light arrived. Very easy to swop the lens around with my homemade tool  
























It worked so well I didn't realise it had worked.
The lens has a tab on the top and bottom so it's easily rotated and reinserted.


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Something I noticed about the light, the power button seems to very slightly glow when it's powered off. Do you think this is the material or power still going to the diode?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Something I noticed about the light, the power button seems to very slightly glow when it's powered off. Do you think this is the material or power still going to the diode?


Mine doesn't do that (?).
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Aaaaah! It’s made from glow in the dark material. Just shone a light at it and it glows very brightly after that. I guess a design feature for finding the button if you’re plunged into darkness?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

daninsk1 said:


> Aaaaah! It's made from glow in the dark material. Just shone a light at it and it glows very brightly after that. I guess a design feature for finding the button if you're plunged into darkness?


Have you had a chance to do a ride with the CR1000 yet? I had mine out last night and still marvel at the excellent visibility I get from the 350 lumen mode, very efficient light!
Mole


----------



## daninsk1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep, I’ve done a few. I think it’s great tbh, I’m not sure how educated my opinion is though. My last light was a 250 l “hope vision one”. I mounted the button onto my stem for now. It makes sense there when the light is mounted under the bars.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

Not that much more needs to be said about this light but I just wanted to chime in to relay another real world battery life experience for those who may be on the fence and to say thanks to MRMOLE for starting this thread and putting this light on my radar.

I've used it for about a dozen rides now and last night I used this light for an hour and 29 minute trail ride. My Wahoo said the average temp for the ride was 16 degrees F but it typically reads 4-5 degrees low so I'll just call it low 20's. I ran it on high the whole time. At about 1:05 the switch went red but it maintained enough power to stay on high until I got back to my car. IMO that is great runtime at that temp for such a compact light. Also, as a side note, when i ordered it I kind of assumed the T-beam would be gimmicky but I have to say it really works and I like it. It puts a nice amount of light right in front of your wheel yet still provides a good spread further out in front of me down the trail. On dirt road rides I have gotten 2+ hours out of it by being selective about when I run it on low, medium and high.

I've tried a fairly large selection of different brand lights over the years and I have to say, for less than $70 this light is tough to beat.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Stahr_Nut said:


> I've tried a fairly large selection of different brand lights over the years and I have to say, for less than $70 this light is tough to beat.


Thanks for the cold weather data! I get lots of opportunities to test in 100°F ride temps. but seldom see anything much below 50°F so great to see info on how the lights work in cooler extremes. Glad you like your CR!
Mole


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review. How do you rate this light for helmet use on trails? The T beam seems little narrow for off road cycling, even on the helmet, especially at the shorter distances (the leg of the T).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

IMO it's Ravemen's best helmet option currently but considering it has a beam designed specifically for bar use it does have some compromises that limit its effectiveness. Beam throw is certainly adequate but there are other similar sized lights that perform better. Weight wise it's pretty good especially considering it uses a 21700 cell so high beam runtime is going to be far better than most. Another issue for me is I don't find the mode button particularly easy to use (I always use the wired remote) so unless your a set it and forget it rider with your helmet light this could be a problem.
Mole


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> IMO it's Ravemen's best helmet option currently but considering it has a beam designed specifically for bar use it does have some compromises that limit its effectiveness. Beam throw is certainly adequate but there are other similar sized lights that perform better. Weight wise it's pretty good especially considering it uses a 21700 cell so high beam runtime is going to be far better than most. Another issue for me is I don't find the mode button particularly easy to use (I always use the wired remote) so unless your a set it and forget it rider with your helmet light this could be a problem.
> Mole


Thanks, good feedback. What are your top choice headlights from the many that you tried?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

CrozCountry said:


> Thanks, good feedback. What are your top choice headlights from the many that you tried?


Way too many variables to accurately answer that question. What I typically use would be [last generation Gloworm XS/Magicshine Monteer 3500/Gloworm Alpha/Outbound Hangover]. What bar light I'm pairing with, the type of trail, or length of ride could easily change my choice though.
Mole


----------

